# Bosskills nicht erfasst?



## Odara (31. März 2008)

Hallo,
Kann es sein das BLASC zur Zeit die Bosskills nicht richtig erfasst? Gestern abend in Kara hat es am Anfang noch funktioniert und später beim duchlesen vom Log mußte ich dann leider feststellen das einige der Bosse (zB . Prinz, Siechhuf, Nethergroll etc.) von BLASC nicht erfasst wurden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist da irgendwas bekannt?

Gruß 

Odara


----------



## Agrimor (1. April 2008)

Kann es sein, dass ihr gerade mal wieder größere Probleme mit dem Bosskillcounter habt?

Hatten am 30.03 Gruul und Magtheridon gemacht und bei keinem wurden die Bosskills gewertet...


Clients natürlich alle aktuell, falls da jemand Zweifel hatte ^^


----------



## B3N (1. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

im Moment gibt es unter anderem mit den Bosskills ein kleines Problem. Wir arbeiten bereits daran und hoffen das Update so schnell wie möglich unters Volk bringen zu können.

Grüße

Benni


----------



## Ragesh (2. April 2008)

kann man die kills auch manuell eintragen? habe den client nach über nem jahr seit gestern wieder drauf ^^


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2008)

Ragesh schrieb:


> kann man die kills auch manuell eintragen? habe den client nach über nem jahr seit gestern wieder drauf ^^



Nein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VallovShatt (2. April 2008)

Bei sind seit letzem Mittwoch keine Bosskills mehr erfasst worden. Kann es damit zusammenhängen dass ich das Blasc2-Update nicht installieren kann? Da kommt ne Fehlermeldung vonwegen Zugriffsverletzung und es gäbe keine Patchnotes.

Ich will doch schwer hoffen, dass das nachgetragen wird! Bei mir fehlt ein kompletter Kararun, 1 mal Maggi und Therasse der Magister einmal normal und 2 mal heroic bei meinem main.
Dachte erst es hängt mit dem neuen WoW-Patch zusammen, aber auch die Bosskills in hdw von meinem Twink fehlen.


----------



## Ragesh (2. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doof, da wird dann vieles nicht erfasst, weil ich einfach nicht mehr hingehe ^^


----------



## Nielson (3. April 2008)

Ich finde, ihr solltet den Bosskill wieder rausnehemen, weil der seit Wochen ned richtig funktioniert...lieber keine Erfassung, als Frust, wenn mal wieder ned gespeichert wurde. 2x Maulgar+  Gruul & Maggi, Hydross, Lurker, Tdm, etliche Karabosse und weiss ned wieviele Herobosse.
Also mich nervt das mitlerweile richtig an, wenn auf meinem Profil malwieder ned angezeigt wird, wenn ein Boss down ging. Entweder richtig oder garnicht!!!


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2008)

Nielson schrieb:


> Ich finde, ihr solltet den Bosskill wieder rausnehemen, weil der seit Wochen ned richtig funktioniert...lieber keine Erfassung, als Frust, wenn mal wieder ned gespeichert wurde. 2x Maulgar+  Gruul & Maggi, Hydross, Lurker, Tdm, etliche Karabosse und weiss ned wieviele Herobosse.
> Also mich nervt das mitlerweile richtig an, wenn auf meinem Profil malwieder ned angezeigt wird, wenn ein Boss down ging. Entweder richtig oder garnicht!!!



Du hast auch den Thread komplett gelesen, die anderen Threads zum Bosskill-Problem und das letzte Update vom BLASCProfiler erhalten, in dem das Problem bereits behoben wurde, bevor das hier gepostet hast?  :-)


----------



## Terlox (4. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du hast auch den Thread komplett gelesen, die anderen Threads zum Bosskill-Problem und das letzte Update vom BLASCProfiler erhalten, in dem das Problem bereits behoben wurde, bevor das hier gepostet hast?  :-)



Wie lautet denn die aktuellste Version? Ist es die 2.5.13.241 ?


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2008)

Terlox schrieb:


> Wie lautet denn die aktuellste Version? Ist es die 2.5.13.241 ?



Das ist die aktuellste BLASC-Version (Software). BLASCProfiler ist aktuell auf Version 2.8.3 (nachzusehen in der BLASCProfiler.toc in Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\)


----------



## eth8505 (7. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich war gestern abend mit meiner Gilde MC und da wurden nicht alle sondern nur 4 der Bosse getrackt. Logischerweise geht das ja so gar nicht, kann man da wat machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß
Jan


----------



## Taschendieb (7. April 2008)

Ja, die Suchfunktion nutzen, einen der ca 5 Mio. vorhandenen Threads dazu nutzen und hoffen, dass das Problem beseitig wird.


----------



## eth8505 (7. April 2008)

Bei mir wurden gestern auch die meisten Bosse in MC nicht richtig übertragen. @buffed: Ich hoffe das könnt ihr manuell nachtragen. Der Endboss steht drin, und ohne die restlichen Bosse (Runen und so) auch kein Endboss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß
Jan


----------



## Odara (8. April 2008)

Also in Kara hat es gestern abend funktioniert. Wurden alle erfasst und auch eingetragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VallovShatt (13. April 2008)

also ich hab jetz Blasc runtergeschmissen und neu installiert. Jetz is der Kararun von gestern drauf wies aussieht, aber die Bosse der letzten 2 Wochen nicht. Ganz toll... Bin echt begeistert. Jetz schauts so aus als hätte ich die letzten Wochen nix gemacht!
Bei jedem Bosskill wurde gesagt dass er erfasst wurde, und jetzt sind se net da... tdm, Maggi, Lurker und bestimmt 2,5 Kararuns fehlen immernoch.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. April 2008)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> Ganz toll... Bin echt begeistert. Jetz schauts so aus als hätte ich die letzten Wochen nix gemacht!



omg. hilfe, die welt wird untergehen. 

es gibt schlimmeres. das buffed team besteht auch nur aus menschen.


----------

